# Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer



## Wedaufischer (23. September 2005)

Moin Holländer und Maasjunkies,

hat jemand von euch diese *Limburger* Liste (Begleitheft zur Groten Vergunning) schon als digitales Dokument im Netz gesehen? Ich finde zum schnellen Nachschlagen ist das eine feine Sache. 

Es wäre natürlich eine tolle Sache, wenn sie gibt und wir hier den Link einstellen könnten. Also haltet mal bitte die Augen auf.

Wenn jemand ein Heftchen entbehren kann, wäre es nett wenn er sich meldet.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. September 2005)

*AW: Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit z.B. Zeeland aus? Ist jemandem da ein Link untergekommen?


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. September 2005)

*AW: Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer*

Hallo Wedaufischer

ne keine ahnung währe echt ganz gut wenn's das geben würde.





			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand ein Heftchen entbehren kann, wäre es nett wenn er sich meldet.


 
hast du das nicht mehr????
weil man muß das dabei haben wenn nicht darfst du eigentlich nicht angeln. Soll nur ne info sein, weil ein Kumpel hatte das einmal nicht dabei und al der Konroletti kahm mußte er einpacken weil er das Büchlein nicht dabei hatte.#4 
schönen tag


----------



## PetriHelix (23. September 2005)

*AW: Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer*

Ich habe irgendwo zuhause eine gekaufte "Fischkarte" von Zeeland wenn die noch irgendwo rum liegt. Dort sind die Gewässer mit Fischsymbolen was wo zu fangen ist eingetragen. Allerdings ist das gute Stück von 1994 glaube ich.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. September 2005)

*AW: Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer*

@Dirk,
keine Bange, ich habe dieses   (Begleitheft zur Sportvisakte/Vergunning für das Gebiet NoordWest Nederland und Gooi en Eemland, niederländisch) immer dabei. Ich habe also keine Angst vor Jan van Control. 

Das ist erwiesenermaßen aber ein anders Büchlein, nämlich das für das Gebiet Noord-Holland und nicht für den Bereich in der die Provinz Limburg liegt. Es wäre allerdings möglich, das andere Provinzen das gleiche Büchlein herausgeben. Wenn, dann wäre meine Vermutung richtig, dass es ein Heftchen für Noord-Holland und eines für Zuid-Holland gibt.

Dabei bin ich dann bei dir PetriHelix. Die Karte, die du meinst, ist sicherlich die "Sportviskaart". Ich besitze wiederum nur die Karte von Noord-Holland. Meines Wissens gibt es nur 2 Ausführungen davon (N+Z). Schau doch mal bitte drauf.

Deshalb meine ich, dass es sich mit dem Begleitheftchen ähnlich verhält.

Es wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir das nicht rauskriegen würden, was wofür gilt!? 

In digitaler Form wird es sicherlich auch irgendwo rumliegen, vielleicht nicht veröffentlicht, aber keiner wird sich die Mühe machen, bei der kleinsten Änderung, den ganzen Setzkasten umzubauen.


----------



## neo1988 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Limburg: Lijst van viswateren, Liste von Angelgewässer*

Hallo miteinander
ich stolzer neuer Besitzer einer komplett holland angelkarte/vispas präsentiere die liste der Gewässer Limburg
von 2007 bis Ende 2009
Rijkelse Bemden:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Maas-See.
Das Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr Verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit einem Mindestmass von 42 cm. Im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.

Asselse Seen:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
Sie dürfen NICHT Angeln in und laufen entlang:
De Nieuwe Jachthaven Asselt
De Grote Eindplas
De Loswal
De Jachthafen Ascola
Hinter den Kirchen in Asselt
Het oude Gat
Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in und laufen entlang De Kleine Einplas ab 1. Dezember bis 1. Juni.
Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang.
Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben.
Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Doncker Nack-De Weerd-Noordplas-Zuisplas-Nieuwe Nack,Paardsplas:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Smalbroek-Oolerplas-Osen/Gerelinsplas:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
 Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.

De Slag-Polderveld-Tesken-Bosmolenplas:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
  Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Plas Koeweide-Grote Hegplas(De Grote Hegge):
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
   Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.

Visvijver Stevensweert-Huiskenplas-Plas Brandt-Eilandplas-Jachthafen Stevensweert:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
 Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
    Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.
Im Visvijver Stevensweert, De Huiskenplas, Plas Brandt ist es verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.

Dilkensplas- Laakerweerd/Schroevendaalseplas:
Sie dürfen Angeln in und laufen entlang des ganzen Mass-See.
  Sie dürfen nicht Angeln in den Schutzbereichen die vor Ort ausgeschildert sind. Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr verboten zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang. Pro Angeltag dürfen Sie nur 2 Zander mit dem Mindestmass von 42 cm. im Besitz haben. Der Angler darf unter keinen Bedingungen Fisch verkaufen.
     Ohne Schriftliche Genehmigung des Eigentümers-Pächter-Inhaber darf der Erlaubnishalter die Touristischen Kreativen Projekte, sowie Jachthäfen- Campingplatz und Bungalows nicht betreten.
Im Visvijver Stevensweert, De Huiskenplas, Plas Brandt ist es verboten Hecht mitzunehmen oder in Besitz zu haben.


Hoffe es hilft euch erst ma


----------

